# Home made butter making machines



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Thought ya might like seeing some of the butter making machines we have 
made.
We use heavy whipping cream.
The Daisy is a factory machine except we are using a jar instead of the big tin tub.


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TwqCuek-erA[/ame]

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HPvL8BW59To[/ame]

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WePIINgVHOs[/ame]

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zkFZhIYV1HE[/ame]

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4sK-mmvCC9A[/ame]

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJbQQrCoABc[/ame]


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Some pictures of them.


----------

